# Freeware Soap Calculator ---> SoapIt



## condonethis (Dec 2, 2011)

I thought I posted this last night, but maybe I was in the wrong area of the board. 

I wrote a calculator that you can run offline (I cut the internet off due to the kids were using it too much...)

It's not as awe inspiring as brambleberry, but has the majority of the oils I use on it, and there's always room for improvement =) (+ it's fast)



soapit

There is a freestanding executable & a windows install. Please try it out and would love some critique!


----------



## condonethis (Dec 2, 2011)

*report any errors*

Please report any errors you see in the software here. I have been testing and have added percentage calculations. I know that currently you cannot use the decimal, I would suggest calculations in grams. I will continue working on the application to perfect it for bulk use, but I can produce, in my cast-iron, with the current setup.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 2, 2011)

You use cast iron for your soap?


----------



## condonethis (Dec 2, 2011)

*Cast*

Yep. My grandpa gave it to me. It's definitely at least 60+ years old, but it works great. That old cast can hold up to anything, but I'm obviously not pouring pure aqueous OH- into it.


----------



## condonethis (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: report any errors*



			
				condonethis said:
			
		

> Please report any errors you see in the software here. I have been testing and have added percentage calculations. I know that currently you cannot use the decimal, I would suggest calculations in grams. I will continue working on the application to perfect it for bulk use, but I can produce, in my cast-iron, with the current setup.



Please let me know if there are any oils you would like added to the application.


----------



## condonethis (Dec 2, 2011)

*Cast Iron*



			
				soapbuddy said:
			
		

> You use cast iron for your soap?


----------

